

Per Twitter’s Request, We’re Removing Auto Unfollow - bensummers
http://blog.socialtoo.com/2010/01/14/per-twitters-request-were-removing-auto-unfollow/

======
axod
For once I agree with Twitter.

Why would you want to automatically unfollow someone just because they
unfollowed you? Either you're genuinely interested in their tweets, or you're
not.

~~~
spxdcz
Because Twitter is about communication and conversations. And if someone
unfollows you, it shows that they're not that interested in you.

I totally agree with reciprocating unfollows; I'll happily follow most (non-
bot, non-spam) twitter people, because that's what makes Twitter interesting.
But if they then unfollow me, clearly they're not interested in forming a
communicative relationship.

Personally, I find it a little worrying that Twitter are dictating the use of
their API: not in terms of number of requests (which they should be
dictating), but what 'good practice' behaviour should be (which, perhaps, they
shouldn't).

EDIT: I don't mean to sound so prescriptive; what I mean is that many people
use it for conversations and communication; I understand some use it as 'RSS',
and therefore - to these people - it doesn't matter if follows are
reciprocated. But for those that want to use it to build relationships, auto-
unfollowing makes sense.

~~~
mootothemax
To be fair to Twitter, they _do_ dictate usage rates, and I think the rates
are pretty conservative:

<http://apiwiki.twitter.com/Rate-limiting>

